# Fat Jax 7/9/13 Report (Large Tiger Video)



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Took a couple ole USAF Friends out for a little relaxation and catching up on like for a few hours.... Extremely nice evening and calm seas. The Tiger picked up 2 baits and we had her on 2 rods for the first 45 minutes to an hour.... That wore her down a lot. I/we estimate she went somewhere around 800 pounds and 11 or so feet. We chased her for a little over 3 miles and a little over 4 hours to get her to the boat.... She had some girth to her, so she was a good one.... best one thus far this season! Released unharmed. (That's the best part) Enjoy! 




 
Is there a reason I can not post still shots? (Pictures)


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

Great video. Having her on two rods probably saved y'all quite a bit of time with that big girl.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn nice fish.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Quite a beasty there Jim! Good job


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Great Tiger Guys!!!! I think I would need a bigger boat/reel for that one!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

that'll do!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah... we're gonna need a bigger boat!!!

Cool video!!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool Deal !! released unharmed? who was brave enough to reach in and un hook her? lol just kidding


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> Yeah... we're gonna need a bigger boat!!!
> 
> Cool video!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


http://www.gradywhite.com/366/

Just waiting on Tina to hit the Lotto!!!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> http://www.gradywhite.com/366/
> 
> Just waiting on Tina to hit the Lotto!!!!!


Got one sitting in the marina now with trip 3's... lol. 

That's a sweet boat.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------

